# The I was just bombed by __ thread....



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Seeing that so many bombs and otherwise gratuitous packages have been going out recently, I decided to start a thread for everyone to use (perhaps it can be stickied) to post about the bomb(s) they've recieved, and, if at all possible, pron (relevant pron, of course). Let me kick this thread off myself:

From Smokinmojo, super-large quantities of each of the following:

Orlik Golden Sliced 
PS Luxury Navy Flake
Compton's Macedonian Mixture
Esoterica Stonehaven
Hybrid English (derivation?)

I would have pictures of this awe inspiring hit, yet, my digital camera is in the repair shop.

From Big T, king-sized bags of each of the following:

Dunhill Early Morning Pipe
Dunhill Royal Yacht
Samual Gawith's Squadron Leader

Thanks to everyone for their kindness. This is truly, without a doubt, one of the more remarkably kind oasises left in this world. :2

- Josh


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Smokinmojo and Big T have been busy I see!!
Wonderful stuff and a great selection from a couple of great BOTLs.

Enjoy AP-A


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Today Bruce sent me a package of generous volumes of vintage weeds. The following were in the package:

Balkan Sobranie 759 from the 1970s
Penzance from 1997
John Cotton #1&2 Medium from the 1980's
Pembroke from 1999

Bruce, you are a very generous man. I'll write the review of the BS 759 after I smoke a few bowls.


----------



## Big T (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, good 'ol Josh (American Psycho-Analyst) got me today. And he got me good:

Balkan Sobranie
SG Balkan Flake
Dunhill Elizabethan
MC Black Sea Sokhum
MC Yenidje Highlander


I've been wanting to try all of these for some time. Most of these are either limited in availabilty or discontinued all together (Elizabethan). Very generous!

Thank you Brother!


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Wow, fast delivery! I just dropped off the package at the post-office yesterday afternoon! Hope you enjoy those.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Bumping this back to the top since I received a couple killer packages the last few days, and am just now getting a chance to post up some recognition.


First was a box from rehbas21. Ryan decided to unload some stuff on me including a fiver of cigars as well as an almost full tin of C&D Purple Cow, some samples of FM on the Town and FM Across the Pond, and a few other samples I can't remember off the top of my head. Thanks a ton brother!

Second was an envelope I received today from Josh (American Psycho-Analyst) He blowed me away with an unopened pouch of Balkan Sobranie. Above and beyond brother! Thanks, and I can't wait to try some this evening!

Also gotta give props again to Cheeto for my Barbary Coast wish in the Pipe MAW thread. Alan generously granted my wish as well as some extras. Thank you again for the wish and the extras Alan!

Just goes to show you that the folks here in the Pipe Room are as generous a bunch of folks there is.


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad you got it. Looks like some of the others are taking good care of you as well! Let me know how you like the Sobranie; first, though, when you open the seal, take a big whiff of the package. That smell... is unparalleled.


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

You pipe smokers drop some serious bombs. I am impressed. :tu


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Josh (American Psycho-Analyst) decided I needed some more tobacco to try, and sent me samples of the following blends...

McClelland Yenidje Highlander
McClelland Royal Cajun Ebony
McClelland Black Sea Sokhoum
GL PeaseTelegraph Hill
GL Pease Robusto
Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture
Dunhill London Mixture
Pipeworks & Wilke Nut Brown Burley
And seeing my love for Escudo, as a joke he sent me a single luscious coin. :r

I dunno what I did to deserve this, but he has a vendetta or something. Seems like almost every week I have something from him in my mailbox. Thank you for your generosity brother! I am looking forward to sampling these, and maybe finding a few more favorites in there as well.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Papichulo said:


> You pipe smokers drop some serious bombs. I am impressed. :tu


all you gotta do is check out the bombs from virtualsmitty... and what we did to PaulMac... and... and... eh, there's too many.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Papichulo said:


> You pipe smokers drop some serious bombs. I am impressed. :tu


Yeah Papi, we're a pretty laid back bunch, and we have to do something with all the money we save smoking pipes rather than cigars.

p


----------



## American Psycho-Analyst (Aug 14, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> Josh (American Psycho-Analyst) decided I needed some more tobacco to try, and sent me samples of the following blends...
> 
> McClelland Yenidje Highlander
> McClelland Royal Cajun Ebony
> ...


Just making sure that you got off to a good start. p


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

TriShield....

Dave and I were skyping one day, and I knew he had been dabbling a bit in pipes. I told him I was also, and was trying to see what kind of experience he was having. It appears the pipe isn't for him at the moment after giving it a go with several blends.

He later asked me if I wanted to buy his piping stuff. I said "sure, decide on a fair price and consider it done." Mr. Dave evidently decided that he was going to send them... and not let me pay a fair price.:hn Or any price. 
Thanks Dave, I am enjoying trying the tobaccos, trying to figure out what I might like to steer toward. 









Since Dave wouldn't let me give him some dough for his pipe stuff, Karma pretty much demands I send a box of stuff to the troops, so.... Incoming, Dave, and thanks.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Looks like Dave should have tried a latakia blend p All the better fortune for you Rep


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

bump


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

JAK!!!

Was gonna sample me some Lord Nelson from Rich's in Portland. Well JAK seems to not tolerate lonely travelers so he also included healthy samples of Meerschaum, Sasha Plus and Balkan Superior.

Good reviews on TR.com and they smell great. Gonna have to wait until tomorrow though, as I have already pre-dried and packed my tobacco for the evening. Looking forward to them.

THANKS JAK!!:tu


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Mad Hatter

He was gonna dump some GH tobac that he didn't like on me. Well either there's a lot of them he doesn't like, or maybe I'm just that special!!

Healthy samples of:

GH Broken Scotch Cake
GH Black Cherry Twist
GH Brown Bogie
GH Rum Flake
GH Balkan Mixture
SG Perfection

Thanks much Joe. If I'm not around for a few days I'd blame it on the nicotine stupor


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Mad Hatter
> 
> He was gonna dump some GH tobac that he didn't like on me. Well either there's a lot of them he doesn't like, or maybe I'm just that special!!
> 
> ...


You're welcome Evan. Thought maybe I could save you from buying a bad tin or two, or maybe inspire you to buy a tin or two, depending on how your opinion goes. Hope you pick a winner or two out of those.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i got a couple samples from the Mad_Hatter as well today.
broken scotch cake and rum flake.

:tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

A while back in Chat Ken (The Pirate) asked about short smokes...and since it is easier t allow someone to form thier own opinion than have them believe yours I offered to send a few shorter cigars out to him. In the spirt of CS I wanted and expected nothing in return.....Well today I got a strange lil box and n it was 2 beautiful pipes to add to my collection (My collection consisted of a Cob).



THANK YOU KEN!!




Shawn


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice. Very nice.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

IHT said:


> i got a couple samples from the Mad_Hatter as well today.
> broken scotch cake and rum flake.
> 
> :tu


Might wanna put on a powdered whig before you smoke those. Whig or not, interested in what you guys think of that stuff



ssutton219 said:


> A while back in Chat Ken (The Pirate) asked about short smokes...and since it is easier t allow someone to form thier own opinion than have them believe yours I offered to send a few shorter cigars out to him. In the spirt of CS I wanted and expected nothing in return.....Well today I got a strange lil box and n it was 2 beautiful pipes to add to my collection (My collection consisted of a Cob).
> 
> THANK YOU KEN!!
> 
> Shawn


Good deal Ken. Helpin' a brother out!


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

Joe, otherwise known as Rahllin, sent me an amazing Christmas package!



A beautiful pipe rack, a Savinelli Mr. G Punto Oro 504 (middle, and yes, I sanded the pre-carbonization out), and a tin of Peterson Irish Oak baccy . 

Thanks Joe! More pics in the photo thread


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Volfan hit me with some tins a couple days ago 
Dunhill Light Flake from 05
Dunhill Three Year Matured Virginia 06
Very cool of him, thanks again Scottie.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well since I am new to this whole pipe ting I have asked advice form ppl I have normally chatted with on Skype and CS chat and a great gorilla sent me a lil package in the mail...



A tin of 
Escudo Navy De Luxe
Peterson De Luxe Mixture 
and a Great Pipe Lighter with the built in Tamper.




Thanks again Jeff (RHNewfie)




Shawn


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Received a Texas sized smackdown from Kenny (txdyna) yesterday. 



Sealed tin of C&D Bayou Night (Had been wanting to try)

A Mr. C pipe tamper that could moonlight as a boat anchor. (I'd heard they were hefty, but damn) I almost bought one myself, but SPS maxed out my hobby money. 

A Blue Rhino lighter which will come in very handy

A Savinelli Bulldog/Rhodesian

Finally, a very thoughtful Christmas card from him and Gracie.

Thank you so much Kenny! I wasn't expecting anything you sneaky bastage! Above and beyond as always my friend.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

Because of the fact that I have a very large supply of samples from the NST and a nice gift from kvm after the lottery, I just added all of the baggies to my tobacco cellar. Though it says that its in tins, its all baggies except the SG Black XX, which I got thanks to a mistake , and the Trout Stream, which I purchased myself. Anyways thanks to EvanS and KVM for these.

http://www.tobaccocellar.org/open.php?cellar=684

Let me know if the link doesn't work.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I was just hit by my good friend Evan. Knowing that recently I've been learning to enjoy the simplicity of a good burley, Evan, as if reading my mind, sent me generous samples of Butera Kingfisher, C&D Haunted Bookshop, and Old Joe Krantz as well as a sample of G&H Kentucky Nougat. How did you know I've been taking notes on burleys these last few weeks?
I'm going to use this chance to embarrass Evan a little and say that he and I have become good friends here at CS (embarrassment by association, wise guy........ beat you to it!). We hit it off from the start of my membership and whether I want to joke, rant, speculate, seek advice, compare notes or just shoot the breeze, Evan is the fellow I turn to. He hit me with an awesome bomb a few months ago (I had three of those at work today btw) and when he gets something cool he wants to share, he throws it my way. Beyond the shadow of a doubt, he's one of the best guys I've met in a long time and, by far, the best brother I have here at CS. Thanks buddy!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Evan also sent me a sample of some 'baccy and a nice christmas card.
then we talked on the phone for probably a couple hours - mostly me ranting as i was having a stressful day.

thanks for being patient and listening to me go off about anything and everything.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I believe it was Norman Mailer who said "friends never really see us at our best, because, let's face it, if we were always at our best, we wouldn't need friends at all" or something to that effect :r


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Got hit by my good friend, AndyB.
Sent me two 100 gram tins of McClellands Matured Virginia from 2000, several samples of Peretti's blends in a cool tobacco jar, and something that just blew me away, a bottle of vintage armagnac from 1955.......the year I was born! I am a cognac/armagnac freak and this is one heck of a gift!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Bruce said:


> and something that just blew me away, a bottle of vintage armagnac from 1955.......the year I was born! I am a cognac/armagnac freak and this is one heck of a gift!


that is really cool.

this isn't the same "andy b" that posts on SF from england is it?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Bruce said:


> and something that just blew me away, a bottle of vintage armagnac from 1955.......the year I was born! I am a cognac/armagnac freak and this is one heck of a gift!


You don't look a day over 30 Bruce. p

And I was just bombed by IHT. He sent some additions to his payment for the lighters -- a very nice estate Stanwell, a tin of Escudo, and hundreds of reggae jams on a CD mon.

Thanks again!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

IHT said:


> that is really cool.
> 
> this isn't the same "andy b" that posts on SF from england is it?


no...different guy


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Got hit by my good friend, AndyB.
> Sent me two 100 gram tins of McClellands Matured Virginia from 2000, several samples of Peretti's blends in a cool tobacco jar, and something that just blew me away, a bottle of vintage armagnac from 1955.......the year I was born! I am a cognac/armagnac freak and this is one heck of a gift!


Wow 1955 armagnac! Hard to believe that *anything *from 1955 is still around, I mean that is a loooong time ago. Im surprised the dinosaurs didnt drink it first.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

ToddziLLa said:


> hundreds of reggae jams on a CD mon.


just don't crank up all those tunes touting ganja too loud while smoking that pipe. the neighbors may call for a drug raid on your place.
a little peter tosh "legalize it" and many, many others about "the other leaf". <--- but that wasn't the point of the CD, they're just classics.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

*Slow Triathlete* a full 100gram tin of Old Gowrie. Thanks alot this is a blend I really enjoy.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Got hit by Greg today, got an awesome Sasieni one dot, I have been wanting one of these for a long time and also a pouch of Balkan Sobranie-always wanted to try this stuff. Thanks Greg, I really appreciate it. Will see if I can get my camera working, or see if my new cell phone takes good pics.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Sweet. Enjoy them


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kheffelf said:


> Got hit by Greg today, got an awesome Sasieni one dot, I have been wanting one of these for a long time and also a pouch of Balkan Sobranie-always wanted to try this stuff. Thanks Greg, I really appreciate it. Will see if I can get my camera working, or see if my new cell phone takes good pics.


cool. should've been there over a week ago, but that's another story. 
give that bit a good cleaning to your standards. the bowl was cleaned in Dec, hadn't smoked it since. i used VAs and Va/Pers in that one, i believe...
it's a big bowl, enjoy it.
that's what THIS POST was for...
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1361791&postcount=56


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> Got hit by Greg today, got an awesome Sasieni one dot, I have been wanting one of these for a long time and also a pouch of Balkan Sobranie-always wanted to try this stuff. Thanks Greg, I really appreciate it. Will see if I can get my camera working, or see if my new cell phone takes good pics.


Grats man 

Greg good hit man.

Shawn


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

A few weeks before Christmas, Joe (Mad Hatter) sent me a PM asking if I'd like a few samples. Not being one to turn down such generosity, I happily accepted expecting to receive a few small baggies (what I would consider a 'sample') of tobacco.

Skip forward a few weeks and I was getting anxious about whether I would receive this little gift before heading off back to uni. So, come last Thursday the postie stopped by whilst I was out and fortunately, he gave it to my nextdoor neighbour. When I arrived back home, my father told me that there's a box on the kitchen counter so I dashed through to check it out. Bearing in mind what I was anticipating, this box was far larger than what would have been necessary to house such expectations. Hurriedly, I opened the parcel to discover not what one could easily call samples, rather a positive snowstorm of tobacco in a box.

The delights included nearly full tins of the following:

MacBaren's Vanilla Cream
MacBaren's Virginia Flake
McClelland's Navy Cavendish
McClelland's St James Woods
McClelland's Virginia Woods

As well as:

Samuel Gawith's Perfection
Samuel Gawith's Squadron Leader
Astleys No. 1 Mixture

and a pouch of Half & Half and 2 cobs to boot!

I can't thank you enough for these so-called 'samples', Joe; they're much appreciated. Having just gotten back into uni, I've yet to try any but I will do sometime this week once I've settled in again.

PostScript - Sorry for the rather long(er)-winded post but I'm a decidedly verbose English student that struggles to keep his assignment word counts to the correct size, so I have to vent the excess vocabulary somewhere...


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Ultravox said:


> PostScript - Sorry for the rather long(er)-winded post but I'm a decidedly verbose English student that struggles to keep his assignment word counts to the correct size, so I have to vent the excess vocabulary somewhere...


I suffer from a bit of that verbosism myself. Its always a pleasure reading your posts and as always, its nice to know we have a few brothers across the waves. If it means anything I bought those cobs in the hometown of Huckleberry Finn, Tom Sawyer and Mark Twain. Authentic Missouri Meerschaums from Hannibal Missouri. :tu


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Went to the mailbox this morning, got it handed to me by tech-Ninja !! 
Stewart sent a little note and a big sampler to give me a broad range of pipe tobacco's.

*Mac Barren*
Burley London Blend
Nave Flake
HH Vintage Syrian
Mixture

*Cornell & Diehl*
Bayou Morning Flake
Purple Cow
Back Porch
Bow-Legged Bear
Mississippi Mud
Elegant Emu

*McCelland*
St James Woods
Frog Morton
Frog Morton on the Bayou

*Samual Gawith*
Squardon Leader
Full Virginia Flake

*Peter Stokkebye*
Luxury Navy
Luxury Bullseye

*Dunhill*
Nightcap

Stewart........I don't know where to start, they all smell great p

Thanks again for this big surprise !!

Andy


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

Now that is a straight up awesome sampler bro, GRATS!!! That Lux Bullseye is some good stuff.


Tech once again nice hit brother.


Shawn p


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

cigar_040 said:


> Went to the mailbox this morning, got it handed to me by tech-Ninja !!
> Stewart sent a little note and a big sampler to give me a broad range of pipe tobacco's.
> 
> *Mac Barren*
> ...


Enjoy it Andy! I am really enjoying the Peter Stokkebye stuff, but they are all good.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well I was blindsided...by a Rat....a Dzrtrat to be all clear about it...


I received 2 Peterson Estate Pipes and 2 tins of tobacco...Dunhill Nightcap and Mellow Mack.


Thank you Rob very much...but I don't think you realize what you have done...




Shawn


sorry bout the horrible pictures I need to have the wife get the digital back out.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I was just bombed by Syekick. It was a "multi-forum" package containing among other items a tin of *Kingfisher*, one of his favs. 

Here you can check out this thread where I have photos and everything.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143268
Thanks Joe. :tu

This *"The I was just bombed by __ thread...."* was hard to find.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Alan (cheeto) decided to put me in my place since I have been smacking his Dad (Fortunate_Son)around a bit with some cigars, and felt I needed a straight pipe and some new baccy. He launched a forward assault on my mailbox with this....


Thanks Alan, but this isn't over yet brother.:chk


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Richard (TZADDI) sent me a sealed tin of C&D Canal Boat dated 02-26-04 along with some non-pipe related goodies. Richard, thanks a ton dude. It was a nice close to a long and drawn out day. I'll send you a PM shortly.


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

All of you guys freaking scored big time.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> Richard (TZADDI) sent me a sealed tin of C&D Canal Boat dated 02-26-04 along with some non-pipe related goodies. Richard, thanks a ton dude. It was a nice close to a long and drawn out day. I'll send you a PM shortly.


Happy it made a mark on your day. I thought the date on the bottom of the tin made it "sweet". Enjoy and use what you can and what doesn't fit pass along.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Happy it made a mark on your day. I thought the date on the bottom of the tin made it "sweet". Enjoy and use what you can and what doesn't fit pass along.


It did make it sweet. Thats gotta be the best lat/burley I've had to date and the other stuff is right up my alley too. That was a direct hit my friend. Total kudos!


----------

